# PowerBook 520C



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2001)

J'ai récupéré un PowerBook 520C mais il refuse de démarrer (0000000F 00007FFF) Je cherche donc à savoir quelle est la version de MacOS que je peux employer pour le recharger et comment me procurer cette version.
Merci d'avance de vos conseils
Philippe


----------



## MarcMame (20 Juin 2001)

Tu aurais plus de chance de réponses en postant ce message dans la rubrique "Jurassic Macs"


----------



## touba (20 Juin 2001)

bonne réponse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
*touba*
_*lampfall babùl muridism*_


----------



## Gwenhiver (20 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par PH959:
*J'ai récupéré un PowerBook 520C mais il refuse de démarrer (0000000F 00007FFF)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu veux dire que le gugus fait la tronche ? Et tu entends des espèces de cloches ?

Si c'est ça, c'est très mauvais signe.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## ficelle (20 Juin 2001)

ecran noir et clochettes, c'est le sad mac !
faudrait peut etre regarder du coté de la pile interne.
ton powerbook avait il du mal à garder la date dernierement ?
mais c'est vrai que ça peut etre un mauvais signe.
a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2001)

Merci pour ta réponse,
En fait au démarrage aucun bruit, juste le logo grimaçant avec ce code erreur. Comme je n'ai ni CD ni les diskettes de boot j'ai quand même essayé de booter sur une diskette DOS et il me l'éjecte, il n'est donc pas complètement HS...??!! J'ai trouvé sur le server FTP d'Apple de jeu de diskette 7.5, je vais essayer de le relancer avec ça. Mais avant, je le démonte et je change la pile, merci du tuyau...(il est resté pas mal d'années au fond d'une armoire)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*ecran noir et clochettes, c'est le sad mac !
faudrait peut etre regarder du coté de la pile interne.
ton powerbook avait il du mal à garder la date dernierement ?
mais c'est vrai que ça peut etre un mauvais signe.
a+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## archi (20 Juin 2001)

si tu le demontes, vérifie le contact des barrettes mémoire, ça m'est déjà arrivé sur un vieux LC 475: SAD MAC, code erreur etc. J'ai sorti les barrettes, nettoyé les contacts, bien renfoncé les barrettes et c'est reparti comme en 40...!


----------



## MarcMame (21 Juin 2001)

Le "SAD" Mac, c'est le résultat d'un problème hardware, rien à voir avec MacOS.


----------



## JackSim (21 Juin 2001)

[message déplacé dans le bon forum]

------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Fschuster (6 Juillet 2001)

En fait, je ne pense ce soit la pile interne. Sur mon PB 540c, la pile interne est naze depuis un bon bout de temps mais il fonctionne très bien sans. En effet, même quand la pile est naze, la date et l'heure sont conservés avec les batteries. Enfin, si tu veux quand même remplacer cette pile (qui est plutôt une carte si mes souvenirs sont bons), il te faudra démonter entièrement l'ordinateur. Je te tiens à ta disposition les instructions de montage/démontage de la machine...

François


----------



## r e m y (6 Juillet 2001)

Es-tu sûr des codes erreurs renvoyés par le SAD MAC??? c'est bien un F en fin de première ligne? Pas un E ??

Si c'est un E, il y a un problème avec une barette RAM ou le BUS (réenffiche bien la barette de ton powerbook et réessaye)


----------



## r e m y (6 Juillet 2001)

Juste un complément (il y a longtemps que je n'utilise plus mon powerbook 180c...). 

Je crois maintenant me rapeller que si la première ligne se termine par F, c'est un pb logiciel (disque système nase).

Pour booter sur disquette, il ne suffit pas d'insérer une disquette bootable, il faut allumer le mac en maintenant les touches POmme-option-shift-delete et attendre qu'il aille chercher un système valide sur la disquette.


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2001)

Nous n'avons plus de nouvelles de ce Powerbook 520C qui refusait de démarrer...

A-t-il été reconverti en presse-papier?

A-t-il fini par démarrer sur diskette?


----------



## psychik (16 Septembre 2004)

bonjour, j'ai récupéré un powerbook 520c en état de marche.
je souhaiterais savoir si je peux installer le logiciel Cubase pour l'utiliser pour faire du son.
si oui ou le trouver ce logiciel.

merci d'avance.

a+


----------



## ficelle (16 Septembre 2004)

psychik a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, j'ai récupéré un powerbook 520c en état de marche.
> je souhaiterais savoir si je peux installer le logiciel Cubase pour l'utiliser pour faire du son.
> si oui ou le trouver ce logiciel.
> 
> ...









pour faire du midi pur, ça doit rouler 

pour ce qui est de trouver une vieille version de cubase avec son dongle, c'est une autre histoire...

je crois qu'il existait une version de cubasis av freeware, faut chercher sur les vieux cd de magazines mac


----------



## psychik (20 Septembre 2004)

merci. je vais essayer de chercher cette version.   
a+


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2004)

Hé hé!!

J'ai cubase 3 pour mac.... et la disquette du vrai programme est naze... les bobliotheque etc marche....:hein: 
mais pas de possiblité d'essayer le programme...
telephoner a steinberg France???
Dans ce cas je fais un signe au posteur du message precedent, si jamias il donne de vieille disquette...(mais je les revend 20¤pieces!)


----------

